# Il miglior trequartista in circolazione oggi?



## Renegade (15 Luglio 2015)

Come da titolo. Il miglior trequartista? E dico trequartista, non mezzo 10 dirottato a giocare esterno/ala. Quindi calciatore che giochi in quel ruolo - o al massimo messo centrale di CC -, con visione di gioco, ultimo passaggio, tecnica, lancio, passaggio, gestione del pallone. La mia Top 5 è questa:

*1. Mesut Ozil*
_2. Isco
3. James Rodriguez_
4. Javier Pastore
5. Kevin De Bruyne

Ritengo Ozil il più completo e il vero trequartista, seppur sia un po' lento rispetto ai colleghi. Tanta, tantissima visione di gioco e capacità nell'ultimo passaggio.

Isco più mobile e dinamico del tedesco ma forse pure più bravo nel muovere palla e gestirla. Davvero ESTREMAMENTE tecnico e bello da vedere col pallone.

James Rodriguez ha un bel tiro e ottime capacità di regia avanzata.

Javier Pastore è forse il calciatore con più visione di gioco abbinata a duttilità. Buona intelligenza calcistica ma soprattutto capacità di creare la giocata. Sicuramente molto lento rispetto agli altri, ma a volte è irrefrenabile. 

Kevin De Bruyne è appunto un 10 più incline all'ultimo passaggio e alla costruzione che all'inserimento.


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Luglio 2015)

Su alcune cose io e te siamo tarati uguali  anche se metterei Isco dietro a James , per il resto concordo.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (15 Luglio 2015)

Ozil senza discussione,giocatore straordinario, spero non vada mai alla Juve se no sarei costretta a simpatizzare per i bianconeri,visto che tifo sempre un po per la squadra dove gioca ozil.


----------



## mr.wolf (15 Luglio 2015)

io metterei pure Iniesta,non gioca trequartista ma ne ha tutte le caratteristiche


----------



## Dexter (15 Luglio 2015)

Ozil al Real lo adoravo, ai Gunners per me è stato un flop fino ad oggi. Se devo dire 2 trequartisti classici, dico James e Pastore.


----------



## mèuris (15 Luglio 2015)

Purtroppo (parlo per gusti personali) è una discussione riguardante una specie in estinzione. La mia preferenza va a Pastore. Negli ultimi due anni ha avuto un'evoluzione pazzesca,diventando un vero e proprio "10":quest'anno l'ho visto giocare varie volte e ha deliziato con i suoi tempi di gioco e i suoi passaggi. Citerei,poi, James e Isco. Tutti quelli citati da Renegade, in ogni caso, sono di grande livello. Ozil è sempre stato un mio pallino, quanto a tocco di palla e visione di gioco,anche se lo trovo un po'limitato, nel bagaglio di soluzioni (per capirci, venderlo a 50 milioni l'ho ritenuto un affare,per il Real) ; va anche detto che gli ultimi due/tre anni non sono stati brillantissimi,da parte sua. Götze è molto forte, ma lo vedo meno trequartista puro degli altri,così come De Bruyne. Un dieci che sta venendo su molto bene, a mio parere, è Praet. 
In sostanza,direi:
-Pastore
-James 
-Isco


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2015)

A me non piacciono le classifiche ma sono d'accordo col gruppo di cinque che hai fatto, ah, vi aggiungerei anche Pastore però, come ha avuto cura di dire qualcun altro già.


----------



## Snake (15 Luglio 2015)

il più forte trequartista al mondo non è un trequartista di ruolo 

tra questi decisamente James


----------



## devils milano (15 Luglio 2015)

il mio preferito in assoluto ( e che da noi farebbe benissimo ) è Pastore ( tra l'altro milanista ).


----------



## Victorss (15 Luglio 2015)

Pastore e James Rodriguez senza ombra di dubbio. Tra i due non so chi sceglierei. Il più giovane credo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2015)

Ibra


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Come da titolo. Il miglior trequartista? E dico trequartista, non mezzo 10 dirottato a giocare esterno/ala. Quindi calciatore che giochi in quel ruolo - o al massimo messo centrale di CC -, con visione di gioco, ultimo passaggio, tecnica, lancio, passaggio, gestione del pallone. La mia Top 5 è questa:
> 
> *1. Mesut Ozil*
> _2. Isco
> ...



James, Ozil ha una grande tecnica però è troppo pigro. Troppo.


----------



## Mou (15 Luglio 2015)

James è illegale, per me attualmente il più forte al mondo.


----------



## Jino (15 Luglio 2015)

Sono indeciso solamente tra Ozil ed Isco, ma nella mia squadra sceglierei il secondo perchè sono convinto abbia più fame. 

Poi appena dietro c'è James. 

Occhio ad Oscar, ha tutte le carte in regola per diventare un top mondo.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Luglio 2015)

Calato molto Ozil. 
Il migliore al mondo è senza dubbio James Rodriguez


----------



## pennyhill (15 Luglio 2015)

Ozil e David Silva.


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Calato molto Ozil.
> Il migliore al mondo è senza dubbio James Rodriguez



Io dico che è ancora meglio Ozil, però fra i 2 non vi è tanta differenza , sono entrambi top player


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Luglio 2015)

Mi viene difficile categorizzare Iniesta come mezzala, dentro lui è un trequartista


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Luglio 2015)

Assolutamente James Rodriguez.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Luglio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sono indeciso solamente tra Ozil ed Isco, ma nella mia squadra sceglierei il secondo perchè sono convinto abbia più fame.
> 
> Poi appena dietro c'è James.
> 
> Occhio ad Oscar, ha tutte le carte in regola per diventare un top mondo.



Isco non farà il trequartista nel Real fino a quando ci sarà James. Quindi lo vedo bene come mezzala.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Luglio 2015)

Mesut Ozil. Incarna perfettamente tutto ciò che un n° 10 deve avere, al momento lo vedo un gradino sopra tutti. E quelli che dicono che nelle ultime due stagioni è calato: non è vero, non scordiamoci che prima giocava al Real dove era contornato da gente come Di Maria e Ronaldo che ogni pallone lo buttava dentro, e quindi questo può risultare un fattore importante se si guardano gli assist che ha fatto, difatti anche lo stesso Ronaldo disse pubblicamente che non aveva digerito la sua cessione perchè gli rendeva tutto più facile. All'Arsenal ha fatto molto bene, è il top player assieme a Sanchez, questa stagione ha avuto il record di una palla gol creata ogni 28 minuti, numeri da capogiro, ed anche al Mondiale ha dato un contributo importante giocando a volte da esterno nel tridente. Un gradino sotto ci metto De Bruyne, che ad oggi per caratteristiche è quello che si avvicina di più al tedesco, anche se vede di più la porta.




pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ozil e David Silva.



Il titolo dice trequartista centrale, Silva è un trequartista che gioca sull'esterno, altrimenti avrebbe pisciato in testa a tutti.


----------



## pennyhill (15 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Mesut Ozil. Incarna perfettamente tutto ciò che un n° 10 deve avere, al momento lo vedo un gradino sopra tutti. E quelli che dicono che nelle ultime due stagioni è calato: non è vero, non scordiamoci che prima giocava al Real dove era contornato da gente come Di Maria e Ronaldo che ogni pallone lo buttava dentro, e quindi questo può risultare un fattore importante se si guardano gli assist che ha fatto, difatti anche lo stesso Ronaldo disse pubblicamente che non aveva digerito la sua cessione perchè gli rendeva tutto più facile. All'Arsenal ha fatto molto bene, è il top player assieme a Sanchez, questa stagione ha avuto il record di una palla gol creata ogni 28 minuti, numeri da capogiro, ed anche al Mondiale ha dato un contributo importante giocando a volte da esterno nel tridente. Un gradino sotto ci metto De Bruyne, che ad oggi per caratteristiche è quello che si avvicina di più al tedesco, anche se vede di più la porta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si ma lo stesso autore del topic nella sua top 5 ha messo Isco, James e Gotze.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Luglio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Si ma lo stesso autore del topic nella sua top 5 ha messo Isco, James e Gotze.



Gotze e Isco hanno sempre fatto quel ruolo, Isco è arretrato per fare giocare Rodriguez che è più forte attualmente, Silva invece ha giocato quasi sempre da esterno e poche volte centrale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2015)

Ah, dimenticavo Oscar...


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Come da titolo. Il miglior trequartista? E dico trequartista, non mezzo 10 dirottato a giocare esterno/ala. Quindi calciatore che giochi in quel ruolo - o al massimo messo centrale di CC -, con visione di gioco, ultimo passaggio, tecnica, lancio, passaggio, gestione del pallone. La mia Top 5 è questa:
> 
> *1. Mesut Ozil*
> _2. Isco
> ...



Ottima selezione 
Mi innamorai di Ozil nel 2010,poco prima che andasse al Real. Purtroppo in Premier sta facendo fatica.


----------



## pennyhill (15 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Gotze e Isco hanno sempre fatto quel ruolo, Isco è arretrato per fare giocare Rodriguez che è più forte attualmente, Silva invece ha giocato quasi sempre da esterno e poche volte centrale



Per me così finiamo per parlare di calcio balilla, dove un giocatore non si può spostare. Prendiamo James, con Ancelotti ha fatto la mezz'ala in un centrocampo a 3 (con Bale), o il trequartista, ma partendo da destra (senza Bale), per entrare dentro il campo.
Stesso discorso per Isco. Il trequartista, che agisce soprattutto per vie centrali esiste ovviamente, ma, e qui penso proprio a Isco, deve sapersi muovere, svariare, non a caso spesso Isco al Malaga partiva da sinistra, per accentrarsi ed essere letale tra le linee, ma nella stessa gara lo trovavi anche a destra.

Passaggi effettuati da David Silva nella gara contro l'Hull City.






Questo per me è un trequartista. Tanti palloni giocati alle spalle del centrocampo avversario, tra le linee, ma sa abbassarsi per prendere palla, e si fa trovare a destra o a sinistra, poco cambia.


Gotze in una gara con il Borussia, quando giocava con Kuba e Reus che erano gli esterni.





Fantastico , per me un trequartista deve fare questo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Luglio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Per me così finiamo per parlare di calcio balilla, dove un giocatore non si può spostare. Prendiamo James, con Ancelotti ha fatto la mezz'ala in un centrocampo a 3 (con Bale), o il trequartista, ma partendo da destra (senza Bale), per entrare dentro il campo.
> Stesso discorso per Isco. Il trequartista, che agisce soprattutto per vie centrali esiste ovviamente, ma, e qui penso proprio a Isco, deve sapersi muovere, svariare, non a caso spesso Isco al Malaga partiva da sinistra, per accentrarsi ed essere letale tra le linee, ma nella stessa gara lo trovavi anche a destra.
> 
> Passaggi effettuati da David Silva nella gara contro l'Hull City.
> ...



Ho capito cosa intendi, io cercavo di tradurre il titolo del topic che riporta solamente i trequartisti centrali che giocano su quella fetta di campo, lo so che Silva gioca a tutto tondo e svaria molto, ma allora dobbiamo anche prendere in considerazione gente come Hazard, Reus, Di Maria, Nasri e diventerebbe un discorso molto più complesso


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Luglio 2015)

Javier Pastore


----------



## Renegade (16 Luglio 2015)

Come ho fatto a dimenticarmi di Pastore? Dimenticanza assurda. Ho dunque modificato la mia Top sbattendo via Gotze. 

Per quanto riguarda David Silva, l'ho già detto ad inizio post. Mi riferisco ai dieci che giocano nella posizione centrale di playmaker avanzata o al massimo come interni/mezzale a metà campo. Non esterni adattati. Silva gioca adattato da tanti tanti anni ormai. 

Comunque non dovete mica scegliere tra i miei cinque eh, è una Top puramente personale. Condivido chi dice sia un ruolo in estinzione, ma che posso farci? E' il mio preferito causa Boban e Rui Costa


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Come ho fatto a dimenticarmi di Pastore? Dimenticanza assurda. Ho dunque modificato la mia Top sbattendo via Gotze.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda David Silva, l'ho già detto ad inizio post. Mi riferisco ai dieci che giocano nella posizione centrale di playmaker avanzata o al massimo come interni/mezzale a metà campo. Non esterni adattati. Silva gioca adattato da tanti tanti anni ormai.
> 
> Comunque non dovete mica scegliere tra i miei cinque eh, è una Top puramente personale. Condivido chi dice sia un ruolo in estinzione, ma che posso farci? E' il mio preferito causa Boban e Rui Costa



Povero Gotze


----------



## mèuris (16 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Come ho fatto a dimenticarmi di Pastore? Dimenticanza assurda. Ho dunque modificato la mia Top sbattendo via Gotze.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda David Silva, l'ho già detto ad inizio post. Mi riferisco ai dieci che giocano nella posizione centrale di playmaker avanzata o al massimo come interni/mezzale a metà campo. Non esterni adattati. Silva gioca adattato da tanti tanti anni ormai.
> 
> Comunque non dovete mica scegliere tra i miei cinque eh, è una Top puramente personale. *Condivido chi dice sia un ruolo in estinzione, ma che posso farci?* E' il mio preferito causa Boban e Rui Costa


Eh, non lo dire a me. Io stravedo per i "10". Purtroppo, al giorno d'oggi, sono spariti, come del resto le ali vere,per dire. Si prediligono giocatori tecnici che possano giocare sull'esterno,per poi rientrare. Tanto che giocatori tecnici come Silva o Hazard, che un tempo sarebbero stati piazzati sulla trequarti, oggi giocano larghi(perché ormai hanno quell'imprinting), e hanno lo stesso livello di tecnica e classe dei trequartisti odierni che abbiamo citato (un tempo, ciò sarebbe stato impossibile, nella quasi totalità dei casi).Capisco che ogni cosa, e quindi anche il calcio, debba avere le sue evoluzioni, ma un po' mi spiace vedere che il trequartista, (come del resto,ripeto,la buona vecchia ala pura che salta l'uomo va sul fondo e mette palla in mezzo ) abbia fatto questa fine.


----------



## koti (16 Luglio 2015)

James è pazzesco, per me il più forte è lui.
Subito dietro Pastore.


----------



## Renegade (16 Luglio 2015)

mèuris ha scritto:


> Eh, non lo dire a me. Io stravedo per i "10". Purtroppo, al giorno d'oggi, sono spariti, come del resto le ali vere,per dire. Si prediligono giocatori tecnici che possano giocare sull'esterno,per poi rientrare. Tanto che giocatori tecnici come Silva o Hazard, che un tempo sarebbero stati piazzati sulla trequarti, oggi giocano larghi(perché ormai hanno quell'imprinting), e hanno lo stesso livello di tecnica e classe dei trequartisti odierni che abbiamo citato (un tempo, ciò sarebbe stato impossibile, nella quasi totalità dei casi).Capisco che ogni cosa, e quindi anche il calcio, debba avere le sue evoluzioni, ma un po' mi spiace vedere che il trequartista, (come del resto,ripeto,la buona vecchia ala pura che salta l'uomo va sul fondo e mette palla in mezzo ) abbia fatto questa fine.



E infatti adesso non c'è da stupirsi se il calcio sia più atletico e meno tecnico. Non dico che questo calcio mi disgusti, continua a piacermi molto, ma preferisco senza dubbio quello dei primi anni 2000, dove la tecnica e la classe la faceva da padrona. I giocatori con potenziale da 10 piazzati sull'esterno mi donano ben poco a confronto di Zidane e Rui Costa in posizione centrale. Ad oggi il trequartista è merce rara, speriamo non vada del tutto in estinzione. Che poi il vero trequartista secondo me non è l'attaccante aggiunto, ma il numero 10 messo proprio a centrocampo, che pensa a costruire il gioco, lanciare, fare l'ultimo passaggio, utilizzare il filtrante, tiro da fuori e che prediliga la giocata per il compagno all'inserimento. Ecco, magari più lento e meno dinamico, ma decisamente migliore.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Luglio 2015)

Ozil?? non scherziamo...sta facendo pena. Un tempo era fortissimo adesso no. Il più forte attualmente? penso isco, o pastore. 
Mi gioco un jolly che per me farà parlare tanto in futuro, calhanoglu.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ho dunque modificato la mia Top sbattendo via Gotze.


E tu sei una persona indegna


----------



## mèuris (16 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E infatti adesso non c'è da stupirsi se il calcio sia più atletico e meno tecnico. Non dico che questo calcio mi disgusti, continua a piacermi molto, ma preferisco senza dubbio quello dei primi anni 2000, dove la tecnica e la classe la faceva da padrona. I giocatori con potenziale da 10 piazzati sull'esterno mi donano ben poco a confronto di Zidane e Rui Costa in posizione centrale. Ad oggi il trequartista è merce rara, speriamo non vada del tutto in estinzione. Che poi il vero trequartista secondo me non è l'attaccante aggiunto, ma il numero 10 messo proprio a centrocampo, che pensa a costruire il gioco, lanciare, fare l'ultimo passaggio, utilizzare il filtrante, tiro da fuori e che prediliga la giocata per il compagno all'inserimento. Ecco, magari più lento e meno dinamico, ma decisamente migliore.



Anche io, in una mia squadra ideale, vorrei sempre un giocatore di grande tecnica, in grado di fare tutto. Poi, può essere un regista, un trequartista, (o magari entrambi), ma almeno uno ci deve essere. Per esempio, facendo un raffronto con il Milan attuale, a cui manca tremendamente un uomo di qualità a centrocampo (non potrà mai essere Witsel,a mio parere), secondo me, ci fosse stato, per dire, un "10" totale, alla Zidane, o alla Rui Costa, o alla Hagi (qui mi fermo, ma potrei citarne altri), allora del regista o della mezzala di grande qualità e di costruzione potevi anche fare a meno,forse. Questo perché avresti avuto un uomo in grado di fare tutto: dalla costruzione, alla rifinitura, alla finalizzazione. Quanto al dinamismo, credo che ci voglia,anche in soggetti di classe superiore. L'importante è che sul suo altare non sia troppo sacrificata la classe. Poi, voglio dire, ci sono esempi di squadre dinamiche, ma che comunque vedono la presenza di gente con classe. Però, effettivamente, si tende un po'troppo, a mio parere, a trascurare certi aspetti puramente tecnici (si veda anche con i difensori,ad esempio), con la creazione sempre più frequente di "ibridi" calcistici. Per carità, va bene anche così, ci mancherebbe..i grandi giocatori continueranno a nascere e a deliziarci, ma sarebbe bello,a mio parere, riacquistare la poesia del "dieci" o quella dell'ala-funambolo. E lo dice uno che è molto pragmatico, quasi Mourinhiano, come filosofia.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Luglio 2015)

Per me è assurdo preferire Ozil a James e Isco (e volendo anche Gotze).
David Silva se deve entrare in classifica (ed è giusto) è un testa a testa col colombiano per la prima posizione.
Continuo a preferire James Rodriguez...per me ha metà dei geni di Zidane.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E infatti adesso non c'è da stupirsi se il calcio sia più atletico e meno tecnico. Non dico che questo calcio mi disgusti, continua a piacermi molto, ma preferisco senza dubbio quello dei primi anni 2000, dove la tecnica e la classe la faceva da padrona. I giocatori con potenziale da 10 piazzati sull'esterno mi donano ben poco a confronto di Zidane e Rui Costa in posizione centrale. Ad oggi il trequartista è merce rara, speriamo non vada del tutto in estinzione. Che poi il vero trequartista secondo me non è l'attaccante aggiunto, ma il numero 10 messo proprio a centrocampo, che pensa a costruire il gioco, lanciare, fare l'ultimo passaggio, utilizzare il filtrante, tiro da fuori e che prediliga la giocata per il compagno all'inserimento. Ecco, magari più lento e meno dinamico, ma decisamente migliore.


Io dubito fortemente che un Rui Costa sia più forte di Gotze od Ozil, mentre per Zidane, uno dei più forti di sempre, c'è Messi che lo supera abbondantemente. Non mi venire a dire che il calcio di oggi sia meno tecnico.


----------



## Renegade (16 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Per me è assurdo preferire Ozil a James e Isco (e volendo anche Gotze).
> David Silva se deve entrare in classifica (ed è giusto) è un testa a testa col colombiano per la prima posizione.
> Continuo a preferire James Rodriguez...per me ha metà dei geni di Zidane.



Gotze non ha dimostrato granché finora. In ogni caso per il resto sono pure preferenze. A me come caratteristiche piace di più Ozil, al di là di rendimento e score.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io dubito fortemente che un Rui Costa sia più forte di Gotze od Ozil, mentre per Zidane, uno dei più forti di sempre, c'è Messi che lo supera abbondantemente. Non mi venire a dire che il calcio di oggi sia meno tecnico.



Rui Costa è forse il calciatore più sottovalutato della storia ma non mi stupisce. Messi sappiamo entrambi quanto sia un caso a sé, essendo forse il numero uno di sempre. Guarda caso non hai citato l'altra faccia di questa generazione: Cristiano Ronaldo. Che è esattamente l'emblema di quanto ho detto poc'anzi. Un calcio che si basa maggiormente sull'atletismo e le capacità fisiche rispetto al resto. Il portoghese non ha minimamente la tecnica di Ronaldinho, Zidane, Rui Costa, ecc. A riprova che il calcio di oggi sia più atletico vi è anche una Germania messa in difficoltà da un'impensabile Algeria. Comunque non voglio distorcere il senso di questo Topic nella solita stoica battaglia a singolar tenzone.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Rui Costa è forse il calciatore più sottovalutato della storia ma non mi stupisce. Messi sappiamo entrambi quanto sia un caso a sé, essendo forse il numero uno di sempre. Guarda caso non hai citato l'altra faccia di questa generazione: Cristiano Ronaldo. Che è esattamente l'emblema di quanto ho detto poc'anzi. Un calcio che si basa maggiormente sull'atletismo e le capacità fisiche rispetto al resto. Il portoghese non ha minimamente la tecnica di Ronaldinho, Zidane, Rui Costa, ecc. A riprova che il calcio di oggi sia più atletico vi è anche una Germania messa in difficoltà da un'impensabile Algeria. Comunque non voglio distorcere il senso di questo Topic nella solita stoica battaglia a singolar tenzone.


Rui Costa è sottovalutato ma ciò non autorizza a fare il contrario, cioè sopravvalutarlo... ciò detto non voglio dire che il calcio non sia più fisico di una volta, quello che voglio dire è che non sia meno tecnico di una volta. La tecnica è una cosa innata, quindi la si troverà sempre, non puoi dire che oggi sia inferiore a prima in termini evoluzionistici. Chiuso OT, magari ci scanniamo in altra sede


----------



## The Ripper (16 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Rui Costa è sottovalutato ma ciò non autorizza a fare il contrario, cioè sopravvalutarlo*... ciò detto non voglio dire che il calcio non sia più fisico di una volta, quello che voglio dire è che non sia meno tecnico di una volta. La tecnica è una cosa innata, quindi la si troverà sempre, non puoi dire che oggi sia inferiore a prima in termini evoluzionistici. Chiuso OT, magari ci scanniamo in altra sede


Oddio non sono l'unico


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Oddio non sono l'unico


Io voglio essere moderato, Rui Costa è stato un grande giocatore, veramente un grande giocatore, però per dire, la gente citata in questo topic non mi sembra inferiore, a parte Oscar e De Bruyne che sono ancora molto giovani.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Oddio non sono l'unico



Beh no ci sono anch'io, anche perchè all'epoca 40 mln erano tanti soldi.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Luglio 2015)

Per me James ha fatto un grandissimo mondiale poi nulla di rivelante


----------



## Renegade (17 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io voglio essere moderato, Rui Costa è stato un grande giocatore, veramente un grande giocatore, però per dire, la gente citata in questo topic non mi sembra inferiore, a parte Oscar e De Bruyne che sono ancora molto giovani.



Sembra quasi un eufemismo. Non si tratta di sopravvalutare. E' che qui si fa passare Rui Costa come un Cigarini o un Denilson qualsiasi quand'è stato invece il miglior trequartista a cavallo tra metà anni 90 e anni 2000 insieme a Zidane. Ed è forse pure tra i migliori di sempre per gli assist, la sua caratteristica primaria. Trovo che lo stesso Kakà sia inferiore al Portoghese, in quanto calciatore di solo atletismo misto ad una buona tecnica con tutta progressione. Quando però è mancato il fisico si è visto come il brasiliano sia diventato un calciatore nullo, poiché privo di visione, inventiva e impostazione personale. 



Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Per me James ha fatto un grandissimo mondiale poi nulla di rivelante



Beh oddio, ora non esageriamo. James non sarà il fenomenissimo che molti pensano, ma anche al Real Madrid si è dimostrato un regista offensivo di prima categoria. Oltre Modric l'ha giostrato lui il gioco. Poi che sia un equivoco tattico che ha distorto la macchina perfetta del Real di Di Maria non ci piove.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sembra quasi un eufemismo. Non si tratta di sopravvalutare. E' che qui si fa passare Rui Costa come un Cigarini o un Denilson qualsiasi quand'è stato invece il miglior trequartista a cavallo tra metà anni 90 e anni 2000 insieme a Zidane. Ed è forse pure tra i migliori di sempre per gli assist, la sua caratteristica primaria. Trovo che lo stesso Kakà sia inferiore al Portoghese, in quanto calciatore di solo atletismo misto ad una buona tecnica con tutta progressione. Quando però è mancato il fisico si è visto come il brasiliano sia diventato un calciatore nullo, poiché privo di visione, inventiva e impostazione personale.


Non ho mai detto che Rui Costa sia Cigarini o Denilson ma ho detto che è al livello di Ozil, James o Gotze.


----------



## bmb (17 Luglio 2015)

Seedorf.


----------



## Renegade (17 Luglio 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Seedorf.



???

''il-miglior-trequartista-circolazione-*oggi''*


----------



## bmb (17 Luglio 2015)

Ancora oggi, darebbe le piste a tutti.


----------



## Renegade (17 Luglio 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ancora oggi, darebbe le piste a tutti.



Ma il Topic intende dire chi è il migliore tra quelli ancora in attività...


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sembra quasi un eufemismo. Non si tratta di sopravvalutare. E' che qui si fa passare Rui Costa come un Cigarini o un Denilson qualsiasi quand'è stato invece il miglior trequartista a cavallo tra metà anni 90 e anni 2000 insieme a Zidane. Ed è forse pure tra i migliori di sempre per gli assist, la sua caratteristica primaria. *Trovo che lo stesso Kakà sia inferiore al Portoghese*, in quanto calciatore di solo atletismo misto ad una buona tecnica con tutta progressione. Quando però è mancato il fisico si è visto come il brasiliano sia diventato un calciatore nullo, poiché privo di visione, inventiva e impostazione personale.



Non mi sognerei mai di toccarti Rui Costa (che per altro ho adorato tantissimo per lo stile di gioco che aveva) però bisogna essere realisti: il miglior Kakà dava le piste a Rui costa e di brutto..a 22 anni ha panchinato un Rui Costa che doveva essere all'apice della carriera, certo Kakà era meno tecnico, meno 10 puro e più seconda punta ma quello che ha fatto Kakà a cavallo tra il 2004 e il 2007 va oltre ogni livello mai raggiunto dal portoghese..

Oggi non saprei dire chi è il più forte, di certo il mio preferito è Pastore..cosa darei per vederlo al Milan..uno spettacolo per gli occhi..


----------



## Renegade (17 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non mi sognerei mai di toccarti Rui Costa (che per altro ho adorato tantissimo per lo stile di gioco che aveva) però bisogna essere realisti: il miglior Kakà dava le piste a Rui costa e di brutto..a 22 anni ha panchinato un Rui Costa che doveva essere all'apice della carriera, certo Kakà era meno tecnico, meno 10 puro e più seconda punta ma quello che ha fatto Kakà a cavallo tra il 2004 e il 2007 va oltre ogni livello mai raggiunto dal portoghese..
> 
> Oggi non saprei dire chi è il più forte, di certo il mio preferito è Pastore..cosa darei per vederlo al Milan..uno spettacolo per gli occhi..



Sul lato del rendimento possiamo essere d'accordo. Ma io parlo del calciatore in sé, delle sue caratteristiche e capacità. Kakà è forse l'ultimo dieci che sia esistito a non avere neanche la metà della tecnica di un 10. Non aveva costruzione di gioco, non decideva i tempi, non aveva inventive singolari, non aveva la tecnica pura. Viveva solo di dribbling, progressione, contropiede, inserimento e tiro. Tant'è vero che una volta raggiunta la canna del gas è stato un calciatore nullo. Mentre i vari Rui Costa e Ronaldinho continuavano a dire la loro anche da fermi.

Secondo me Pastore è anche accessibile sul mercato. Con 35 mln e la volontà del calciatore lo porti a casa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sul lato del rendimento possiamo essere d'accordo. Ma io parlo del calciatore in sé, delle sue caratteristiche e capacità. Kakà è forse l'ultimo dieci che sia esistito a non avere neanche la metà della tecnica di un 10. Non aveva costruzione di gioco, non decideva i tempi, non aveva inventive singolari, non aveva la tecnica pura. Viveva solo di dribbling, progressione, contropiede, inserimento e tiro. Tant'è vero che una volta raggiunta la canna del gas è stato un calciatore nullo. Mentre i vari Rui Costa e Ronaldinho continuavano a dire la loro anche da fermi.
> 
> Secondo me Pastore è anche accessibile sul mercato. Con 35 mln e la volontà del calciatore lo porti a casa.


Kakà l'ho sempre considerato una seconda punta, d'altronde anche in finale ad Atene fece quel ruolo al fianco di Pippo, mentre fu Seedorf a fungere da 10 vero. Kakà col dieci spartiva soltanto la posizione in campo ma alla fine giocava da seconda punta.


----------



## Renegade (17 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Kakà l'ho sempre considerato una seconda punta, d'altronde anche in finale ad Atene fece quel ruolo al fianco di Pippo, mentre fu Seedorf a fungere da 10 vero. Kakà col dieci spartiva soltanto la posizione in campo ma alla fine giocava da seconda punta.



Sì esatto. Ma questo dal 2006 in poi. Fino ad Istanbul è stato un 10 a centrocampo viste anche le due punte.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sì esatto. Ma questo dal 2006 in poi. Fino ad Istanbul è stato un 10 a centrocampo viste anche le due punte.


Ah certo, un dieci atipico, poi con la partenza di Sheva il suo ruolo ha avuto il suo naturale sbocco.


----------



## Torros (19 Luglio 2015)

Isco e Gotze per me non sono trequartisti, non hanno i tempi di gioco per esserlo, Isco in particole ha il difetto di tenere troppo palla senza essere realmente incisivo, gli piace specchiarsi su se stesso anche se nell'ultimo periodo mi è parso migliorato.
Ozil è da due anni che non rende. 
Per il resto metto primo James, secondo Pastore e aspetto la conferma di De Bruyne .


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sì esatto. Ma questo dal 2006 in poi. Fino ad Istanbul è stato un 10 a centrocampo viste anche le due punte.



Ma anche lì era un attaccante, non un centrocampista.


----------



## Renegade (19 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma anche lì era un attaccante, non un centrocampista.



No, lo è diventato dall'addio di Shevchenko. Fino ad inizio 2006 è stato un trequartista a centrocampo. La partita di Istanbul ti fa vedere chiaramente come giocasse da rifinitore per quei due davanti - Sheva e Crespo - e non da terzo attaccante.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> No, lo è diventato dall'addio di Shevchenko. Fino ad inizio 2006 è stato un trequartista a centrocampo. La partita di Istanbul ti fa vedere chiaramente come giocasse da rifinitore per quei due davanti - Sheva e Crespo - e non da terzo attaccante.



Per centrocampista intendo i trequartisti che piacciono a te, Kakà prendeva la palla già mezza pulita e faceva gol o assist, ma non costruiva le azioni.


----------



## Renegade (19 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per centrocampista intendo i trequartisti che piacciono a te, Kakà prendeva la palla già mezza pulita e faceva gol o assist, ma non costruiva le azioni.



Ahahahahahaha ''che piacciono a te''. Ormai sapete a memoria i miei gusti. In questo senso sì. Contava solo su progressione e dribbling. Un peccato perché fosse stato anche un playmaker costruttore d'azioni sarebbe stato devastante.


----------

